# Oh my G-d I just registered for the Mt Tam Double Century



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

What have I done???? I figured I'd put all that training for the Death Ride to some more good use while I have the fitness (and probably won't have again, as we're expecting our 2nd child in a few months). Anyone else doing the Double? Hopefully I'll be done before dark ;-)


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm doing the 100 mile ride, thats enough riding in one day for me. I guess you'll be starting early, long before I start.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

It was a great ride and a beautiful day, cooler than last years ride, but more sun overall. I bettered last years time overall, by nearly a half hour, but riding time by only 5 minutes...my excuse, I couldn't sleep the night before, lousy hour and a half of sleep and I had a few mechanicals that slowed me down.  No way to get a good time. Still a great ride overall, I'll be back again next year. Next year I will remember that really bad spot on Hwy 1, last year it cost me a water bottle, this year a tail light!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I did the double last year and was real impressed by the course. Like you, I kept my momentum after the deathride and found every mile I could prior to the ride. Did a 14.5 hour ride and actually felt pretty decent the next day.
This year was a different story. I convinced two friends to ride the double metric course and really suffered on Coleman. I didn't have the miles I needed going into it and paid the price. Finally caught my second wind coming through Nicasio and the return on Lucas Valley for a strong finish but even now I can feel the ride in my legs (3 days...) Great weather, awesome food and incredible support. It's one ride I'll always put on the schedule.
Warren, if you stumble across this thread, you rode great! Thanks for your time on the front, it was the reason for my finish.


----------



## dno (Jul 15, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> I did the double last year and was real impressed by the course. Like you, I kept my momentum after the deathride and found every mile I could prior to the ride. Did a 14.5 hour ride and actually felt pretty decent the next day.
> This year was a different story. I convinced two friends to ride the double metric course and really suffered on Coleman. I didn't have the miles I needed going into it and paid the price. Finally caught my second wind coming through Nicasio and the return on Lucas Valley for a strong finish but even now I can feel the ride in my legs (3 days...) Great weather, awesome food and incredible support. It's one ride I'll always put on the schedule.
> Warren, if you stumble across this thread, you rode great! Thanks for your time on the front, it was the reason for my finish.


I rode the Double Metric Century for the first time also on Saturday - I found the weather good and not too hot, the food and support excellant, and the course/ride good but not too difficult as none of the climbs seemed that long and steep, there were several steep sections in places but were always followed by some false flat to help yopu recover quickly. I will do it again next year, although I may try for the 200 miler instead (I'll see next year).


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Did the Century*



mness said:


> What have I done???? I figured I'd put all that training for the Death Ride to some more good use while I have the fitness (and probably won't have again, as we're expecting our 2nd child in a few months). Anyone else doing the Double? Hopefully I'll be done before dark ;-)


About 15 members of our club did the 100 miler and thoroughly enjoyed it. Will definitely do the double metric or double century next year.


----------

